# Lost sensor in hot tub



## Helzbelz (Jul 22, 2021)

Anyone got advice? I used my hot tub for the first time yesterday and my sensor for my libre2 was floating around in minutes.

Any ideas for how to keep it on?
Frustrating! X


----------



## Paulbreen (Jul 22, 2021)

Soaking in warm water is not good for the glue, baths etc should be avoided, or keep your arm up in the air might work but hardly relaxing. I would say if you crack the solution post it up, lots of people would be interested


----------



## Helzbelz (Jul 22, 2021)

I’m considering wrapping myself in cling film lol x


----------



## Paulbreen (Jul 22, 2021)

Haha I’d say that would work and would draw some interest, I’d be interested how you get in the tub though


----------



## Paulbreen (Jul 22, 2021)

I use some rubber bands at physio, they are about 100mm wide and 2m long, a shortened  one of them might work wrapped around your arm a couple of times might work


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 22, 2021)

An arm band would be what I would recommend. I haven't tried mine in a hot tub but I was having problems in a long hot shower and then it didn't help that I would forget which arm it was on and catch it with my exfoliating gloves whilst having a good scrub. Arm band has solved the problem and I feel that my Libre is so much more secure and protected. I now wear arm band 24/7. Would highly recommend using one.


----------



## Helzbelz (Jul 22, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> An arm band would be what I would recommend. I haven't tried mine in a hot tub but I was having problems in a long hot shower and then it didn't help that I would forget which arm it was on and catch it with my exfoliating gloves whilst having a good scrub. Arm band has solved the problem and I feel that my Libre is so much more secure and protected. I now wear arm band 24/7. Would highly recommend using one.


Ooh where did you get that? I’m very interested xx


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 22, 2021)

Mine is a specially designed one. I bought it off ebay. It consists of a 3D printed plastic frame which fits around the rim of the Libre and an adjustable elastic strap and the come in a number of colour combinations.


----------



## Helzbelz (Jul 22, 2021)

Paulbreen said:


> Haha I’d say that would work and would draw some interest, I’d be interested how you get in the tub though


My neighbours are immune to my madness so I’m sure someone would film it


----------



## Paulbreen (Jul 22, 2021)

Helzbelz said:


> My neighbours are immune to my madness so I’m sure someone would film it


I’m sure there’d be a market for that video, naked crazy lady wrapped in cling film would have a certain audience and same lady trying to get into a hotub wrapped in cling film would have a comedy audience lol
There’s some water proof items like Barbara mentioned on this eBay site






						Compare abbott freestyle libre sensor products from over 25,000 stores
					

Easily compare abbott freestyle libre sensor from over 25,000 stores including Amazon and eBay on uk.redbrain.shop




					uk.redbrain.shop


----------



## kentish maid (Jul 22, 2021)

Not sure if these would work, they say they can be used in  bath, shower and on the beach








						English Rose Arm band for Diabetic Sensors, Omnipod, Dexcom, CGM’s
					

A designer high quality armband from Pouch For All ®. Designed to help hold your sensors and pumps in place and protect them. The material is soft, comfortable and stretchy and can even be used in the shower, bath and on the beach. Delivery information: This item is handmade to order and...




					www.diabeticsupply.co.uk


----------



## Helzbelz (Jul 22, 2021)

Paulbreen said:


> I’m sure there’d be a market for that video, naked crazy lady wrapped in cling film would have a certain audience and same lady trying to get into a hotub wrapped in cling film would have a comedy audience lol
> There’s some water proof items like Barbara mentioned on this eBay site
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect! Thanks… those were the ones I was looking at I just need to find a measuring tape to get the best size x
What a palaver just to sit in a big bubble bath lol


----------



## Helzbelz (Jul 22, 2021)

kentish maid said:


> Not sure if these would work, they say they can be used in  bath, shower and on the beach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you I’ll check these out too! X


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 22, 2021)

That is nothing like the one I use. Mine is specifically designed to fit just over the sensor with a hard plastic rim and an adjustable elastic strap. And mine was cheaper at under £10.

This is what I use..








						Freestyle Libre 1/2 sensor holder / guardian - easily protect your sensors!  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Freestyle Libre 1/2 sensor holder / guardian - easily protect your sensors! at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 22, 2021)

The ones from eBay sold by td13d that Barbara just posted the link for as I was typing are great and it was on her recommendation I bought them too, my arm is rather slim and I went for the 30cm xx


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 22, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> The ones from eBay sold by td13d that Barbara just posted the link for as I was typing are great and it was on her recommendation I bought them too, my arm is rather slim and I went for the 30cm xx



I went for 40cm as I am quite muscular but there was plenty spare.


----------



## kentish maid (Jul 22, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> That is nothing like the one I use. Mine is specifically designed to fit just over the sensor with a hard plastic rim and an adjustable elastic strap. And mine was cheaper at under £10.


I suggested the others as an alternative, and did say I was not sure if they would work. Not being Type 1 I have no experience of the sensor but had seen these on a site I use for strips and lancets


----------



## Pattidevans (Jul 22, 2021)

I use OPSITE which I cut into circles. I first put a circle of thin card over the actual sensor and stick the opsite over it. It's not as attractive as those bands, but I wear the sensor on my thigh, so the bands aren't suitable. I spent 5 weeks in a hot climate in and out of the sea and the sensors stayed put the whole time.


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 22, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> I went for 40cm as I am quite muscular but there was plenty spare.


I do have muscle! lol, just still pretty slim haha

I also have this one where the holder itself is printed to the size of your arm, it's easier to adjust one handed as it's only 1 buckle and the strap is bra strap material, bit pricier with being custom printed but I love it xx


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 22, 2021)

Sorry @Kaylz. I didn't mean to suggest otherwise. I am chunky and muscular! You are thinner and muscular. If I just say I am chunky, it makes me sound fat and I am not (maybe I have an insecurity issue), which is why I used the term muscular but I didn't mean to undermine you in the process. I was just trying to help Helen have an idea of sizing. I measured my arm at a fraction over 30cm so went for the next size up just to be safe.


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 22, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Sorry @Kaylz. I didn't mean to suggest otherwise. I am chunky and muscular! You are thinner and muscular. If I just say I am chunky, it makes me sound fat and I am not (maybe I have an insecurity issue), which is why I used the term muscular but I didn't mean to undermine you in the process. I was just trying to help Helen have an idea of sizing. I measured my arm at a fraction over 30cm so went for the next size up just to be safe.


Don't be daft! I didn't take it that way at all! My arm is 29cm but I only measured after getting the eBay ones for the custom one xx


----------



## Helzbelz (Jul 26, 2021)

Pattidevans said:


> I use OPSITE which I cut into circles. I first put a circle of thin card over the actual sensor and stick the opsite over it. It's not as attractive as those bands, but I wear the sensor on my thigh, so the bands aren't suitable. I spent 5 weeks in a hot climate in and out of the sea and the sensors stayed put the whole time.


Thank you so much!!! I have the sensor on my abdomen and the this adhesive layer worked perfectly!!!
Problem solved xxx


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 26, 2021)

Helzbelz said:


> I have the sensor on my abdomen and the this adhesive layer worked perfectly!!!



I can see how an arm band is not going to be the ideal solution for you then!! Unless you really have a teeny tiny waist! Pleased the Opsite is working for you!


----------



## Pattidevans (Jul 26, 2021)

Oh great Helzy!   So pleased it worked for you.


----------

